# Not sure you want an Echo?



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

https://echosim.io/

So, you can go to this site, log in with your Amazon credentials, and have a virtual Echo via your browser. So you can see what it does before plunking down the cash.

I assume, if you do so and leave the browser page open, your computer will function like an Echo.

You have to have a microphone on your system, of course.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool. I've been wishing for something like this. It doesn't yet work for iOS, unfortunately. Here's what it works with so far:










Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cool. I've been wishing for something like this. It doesn't yet work for iOS, unfortunately. Here's what it works with so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never got that far . . . . it's not that I'm not sure, it's that I know I'm not interested. 

Interesting it doesn't work with IE/Edge . . .


----------

